# Immigration Poll



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The latest poll taken by the office of the Governor of Texas asked whether
people who live in Texas think illegal immigration is a serious problem:

A) 35% of respondents answered: "Yes, it is a serious problem."

B) 65% of respondents answered: "No es una problema serio."


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

ha!


----------



## Whodo (May 15, 2007)

OK


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

. . . and then they paid their Mexican gardener on the way to leave their children with their Mexican nanny.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

¡aye carmba!


----------

